# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Σωστή ανάγνωση schematic κινητού

## kikosn

Χαιρετώ και χρειάζομαι βοήθεια.

Μπορεί αυτό που ζητάω να είναι αδύνατο ή πολύ μπακαλίστικο. Δώστε τα φώτα σας.

Προσπαθώ να φτιάξω ένα κινητό Nokia Lumia στο οποίο δεν λειτουργεί η κάρτα SIM διότι χαλάσανε οι επαφές στην PCB όπου πιάνει το η βάση της SIM.
Έχω το διάγραμμα του κυκλώματος και θέλω να κολλήσω γέφυρες για να ενώσω την βάση απευθείας με το chip.
Το chip (D4800) είναι τύπου BGA (αν το λέω καλά) οπότε δεν φαίνονται τα pin του.
Στο σχεδιάγραμμα λέει ότι πρέπει να ενωθούν τα παρακάτω σημεία (από την πλευρά του chip):
GPIO_57 (C6) SIM1_DATA
GPIO_58 (A4) SIM1_CLOCK
GPIO_59 (B7) SIM1_RESET

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μπορώ να βρω αυτά τα 3 σημεία σε κάποιο σημείο του PCB ώστε να φτιάξω τις γέφυρες.

Επίσης στο schematic κάπου γράφει: C6,M4,N4,P3,P5=VREG_L6_IO
αυτό σημαίνει πως όλα αυτά τα σημεία είναι στην ίδια γραμμή; δλδ μπορώ να κολλήσω σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο της γραμμής VREG_L6_IO και να είναι το ίδιο με το pin του chip D4800 -> GPIO_57 (C6) SIM1_DATA;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

ΥΓ. επιτρέπετε να ανεβάσω το schematic εδώ;

----------


## betacord85

ξεκολλα την παλια βαση και βαλε καινουρια...που το προβλημα?φυσικα με θερμο αερα και προσοχη...μην βαλεις χερι στο ολοκληρομενο ετσι και αλλιως τα pins ειναι απο κατω...

----------


## leosedf

Ποιο τσιπ? έχει EMI filter?

----------


## kikosn

> ξεκολλα την παλια βαση και βαλε καινουρια...που το προβλημα?φυσικα με θερμο αερα και προσοχη...μην βαλεις χερι στο ολοκληρομενο ετσι και αλλιως τα pins ειναι απο κατω...



Έγραψα:
"...χαλάσανε οι επαφές στην PCB όπου πιάνει το η βάση της SIM."

γι' αυτό ψάχνω να φτιάξω γέφυρες που θα ενώνουν τα pin της SIM με το κύκλωμα.





> Ποιο τσιπ? έχει EMI filter?



Το chip που πρέπει να ενωθούν τα pin της SIM ώστε να δουλέψει. Φαίνεται στο schematic. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι το ΕΜΙ.

----------


## leosedf

Το τσιπ που θα συνδεθεί δεν είναι BGA? Φίλτρο ηλεκτρομαγνητικών παρεμβολών είναι αλλά αν δεν είναι νοκια παίζει να μην το έχει πολλοί για λόγους κόστους τα αφαιρούν.

Το είπες και μόνος σου πάντως ότι το πρόβλημα είναι να κολλήσεις, δεν παίζει να γίνει αυτό πάνω στο BGA εκτός αν έχεις δικό σου εργοστάσιο που παράγει κινητά.

Ίσως αν υπάρχουν πουθενά αλλού αυτές οι γραμμές.

----------


## kikosn

> Το είπες και μόνος σου πάντως ότι το πρόβλημα είναι να κολλήσεις, δεν παίζει να γίνει αυτό πάνω στο BGA εκτός αν έχεις δικό σου εργοστάσιο που παράγει κινητά.
> 
> Ίσως αν υπάρχουν πουθενά αλλού αυτές οι γραμμές.



Προφανώς δεν ρώτησα πώς να κολλήσω γέφυρες κάτω από ένα BGA.

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν η γραμμή *VREG_L6_IO* ακουμπά στο *GPIO_57 (C6) SIM1_DATA* ώστε να κολλήσω σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο της γραμμής αυτής.

Αυτό ρωτάω. Έχει καμιά σχέση η γραμμή *VREG_L6_IO* αφού στο schematic γράφει *C6,M4,N4,P3,P5=VREG_L6_IO;* Το (C6) που έχει στο *GPIO_57 (C6) SIM1_DATA* έχει να κάνει με την *VREG_L6_IO;*

----------


## leosedf

Όχι δεν έχει να κάνει καλό θα ήταν να μη βάλεις κάτι εκεί.

----------


## rep

ποιο lumia ειναι?

----------


## toni31

Ανέβασε καμιά φωτογραφία από το σχηματικό ή δώσε το σύνδεσμο για το σχηματικό.

----------


## kikosn

> Ανέβασε καμιά φωτογραφία από το σχηματικό ή δώσε το σύνδεσμο για το σχηματικό.



Είναι το *Lumia 630*

Στις εικόνες από κάτω φαίνεται ο *4800* (που είναι BGA)
1. Στο *1* φαίνονται τα 3 pin που ψάχνω (GPIO 57,58,59)
2. Στο *2* φαίνεται αυτό: *C6,M4,N4,P3,P5=VREG_L6_IO
*3. Στο *3* και *4* φαίνονται 2 σημεία της γραμμής *VREG_L6_IO.* Στο 3 στην αντίσταση R3200 και στο 4 στην αντίσταση R2707. (πάντα μιλάω για το πρώτο pin *GPIO 57 (C6)* )

Το μόνο που συνδέει το pin *GPIO 57 (C6)* με την γραμμή*VREG_L6_IO* είναι αυτό το* C6.
*Η ερώτηση είναι: Όντως συνδέονται; Αν τα συνδέσω με την βάση της sim θα παίξει;

*To N2700 αγνοήστε το.
*

----------


## rep

εισαι σχετικος με το αθλημα? εχεις καποιο μαγαζι? εχεις γνωσεις να ξεκολησεις τον sim reader ? , αν χρειαστει να κανεις γεφυρες μπορεις? υπαρχουν οι επαφες που κρατανε το μεταλικο κομματι του σιμ reader στην πλακετα?αν δεν υπαρχουν οτι και να κανεις θα χαλασει αμεσως.δες την παρακατω εικονα και μην αναλωνεσε να διαβαζεις ενα σχηματικο ,οι επαφες ειναι τοσο μικρες που θα χρειαστεις μικροσκοποιο για να κανεις κατι.νοκια 630.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Πωπω όταν βλέπω να κάνουν bypass ιδίως με καλωδιάκια τα emi filters παίρνω υπογλώσσια.

----------


## betacord85

σοβαρολογειτε?θα κανετε αλχημειες στην βαση της sim που ειναι 2 λεπτα υποθεση να βαλεις την καινουρια!παντως δεν εχω καταλαβει τι πατενατ θες να κανεις...και απο συναδελφο που ασχολειτε μονο με κινητα ειχα ακουσει οτι τα τελευταια μοντελα τα pcb εχουν παραπανω απο 2 layer οποτε οτι και να ραψεις κοψεις προσεχε...

----------


## rep

Λέει ο ανθρωπος....έχουν χαλάσει τα pad που κολλάει ο SIM reader.....τι καταλαβενετε???? Ότι εκεί που κολλάει στην πλακέτα δεν υπάρχουν κάποιες επαφές.Γιατί να αλλάξει sim reader αφού δεν έχει κάπου να κολλήσει???αν δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση θα κάνει και γέφυρες όσο και αν δεν αρέσει στον Κωνσταντίνο και σε εμένα...είναι η έσχατη λύση αν δεν θέλει να πετάξει το κινητό.υπάρχει αυτή η λύση από όσο θυμάμαι τα τηλέφωνα από 3310 ακόμα που βγάζαμε χρήματα ενώνοντας την μια επαφή του κουδουνιού σε ένα εξάρτημα παραδίπλα αφού δεν υπήρχε άλλη λύση.αν γνωρίζει να το κάνει και είναι δικό του το κινητό ας το κάνει.9 στους 10 τεχνικούς ΔΕΝ ξέρουν να διαβάζουν service manual  Γιατί να το κάνει ο άνθρωπος αφού μπορεί να μην το ξανά χρειαστεί.

----------

kikosn (17-06-16)

----------


## rep

> σοβαρολογειτε?θα κανετε αλχημειες στην βαση της sim που ειναι 2 λεπτα υποθεση να βαλεις την καινουρια!παντως δεν εχω καταλαβει τι πατενατ θες να κανεις...και απο συναδελφο που ασχολειτε μονο με κινητα ειχα ακουσει οτι τα τελευταια μοντελα τα pcb εχουν παραπανω απο 2 layer οποτε οτι και να ραψεις κοψεις προσεχε...



Έχεις αλλάξει ποτέ sim reader?Ποιος σου είπε ότι θέλει 2 λεπτά?10 χρόνια κυκλοφορούν πλακέτες σάντουιτς μέχρι 15 στρώσεις. ..

----------


## soler

Κκαλησπέρα!

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι κάποιος στην προσπάθεια του να αλλάξει το sim reader, κατέστρεψε τα pads στα οποία πάνω κολλάει το sim reader. Πιο εύκολη λύση από το να κάνεις jumpers είναι να γδαρεις τη uv mask της πλακέτας και να βρεις τη γραμμή όπου καταλήγει στο απολεσθεν pad. Εάν αυτό βρίσκεται στο 2nd layer θα είναι ακριβώς από κάτω εκεί που υπήρχε το pad πράγμα που το κάνει κάπως πιο δύσκολο. Εάν βρίσκεται δίπλα απλά βρίσκεις το χαλκό κάτω από τη uv mask και φτιάχνεις γέφυρες φτιάχνοντας ουσιαστικά νέα pads. Φυσικά για να τα κάνεις όλα αυτά χρειάζεται μικροσκόπιο. Εάν μπορούσες να ανεβάσεις μια φωτογραφία από τα pads θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## rep

> Κκαλησπέρα!
> 
> Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι κάποιος στην προσπάθεια του να αλλάξει το sim reader, κατέστρεψε τα pads στα οποία πάνω κολλάει το sim reader. Πιο εύκολη λύση από το να κάνεις jumpers είναι να γδαρεις τη uv mask της πλακέτας και να βρεις τη γραμμή όπου καταλήγει στο απολεσθεν pad. Εάν αυτό βρίσκεται στο 2nd layer θα είναι ακριβώς από κάτω εκεί που υπήρχε το pad πράγμα που το κάνει κάπως πιο δύσκολο. Εάν βρίσκεται δίπλα απλά βρίσκεις το χαλκό κάτω από τη uv mask και φτιάχνεις γέφυρες με τα πινς του sim reader. Φυσικά για να τα κάνεις όλα αυτά χρειάζεται μικροσκόπιο. Εάν μπορούσες να ανεβάσεις μια φωτογραφία από τα pads θα βοηθούσε.



Φίλε δες την εικόνα και θα καταλάβεις ότι οι γραμες εκτός τροφοδοσιας χάνονται σε εσωτερικές στρώσεις οπότε δεν μπορεί να ξησει και να ενώσει παρά δίπλα.

----------


## leosedf

Δεύτερο layer? Έχει το λιγότερο 10 και αν έχει via ακριβώς στο pad κλάφτα χαράλαμπε. Το βλέπω για τούβλο πάντως.

----------


## rep

Νομίζω ότι  τζάμπα συζητάμε χωρίς να ξέρουμε από φώτο πώς είναι η πλακέτα του κινητού και αν ο άνθρωπος που το έχει γνωρίζει να κάνει τόσο μικρές κολλήσεις.

----------


## betacord85

αν δεν διαβασες καλα ειπα παραπανω απο 2 layer που κυκλοφορουν στα κλασικα pcb φερτο εδω να στο ξεπεταξει μπαμ μπαμ ο συναδελφος τεχνικος σε 2 λεπτα...εκεινος επισκευαζει 10αδες καθε μερα οπως φανταζεσαι το εχει για πλακα αυτο που θες να κανεις...φυσικα και εχω αλλαξει προς τι το υφος αυτο?τεσπα γεφυρωσε με καλωδικια εκει και κανε την δουλεια σου...καλο βραδυ...

----------


## soler

Παιδιά όσα και να είναι τα layers η γραμμή που καταλήγει στο pad θα είναι εκεί. Το pad βρίσκεται στο πρώτο layer και είναι αυτό που τελικά ξεκολλησε από λάθος ενέργεια αυτού που προσπάθησε να αλλάξει sim reader.

----------


## rep

> Παιδιά όσα και να είναι τα layers η γραμμή που καταλήγει στο pad θα είναι εκεί. Το pad βρίσκεται στο πρώτο layer και είναι αυτό που τελικά ξεκολλησε από λάθος ενέργεια αυτού που προσπάθησε να αλλάξει sim reader.



Η γραμμή είναι τόσο λεπτή που είναι αδύνατον να κολλήσει και να κρατήσει.αν έφυγε το pab θα έχει μείνει ένα μικρό κομμάτι από την via από κάτω και αν είσαι τυχερος θα περνά η γραμμη ακριβος απο κατω.αν κολλήσεις κατευθείαν επάνω του θα σπάσει πολύ γρήγορα.αν βγάλεις μικροκαλωδιο και κολλήσεις ποιο έξω το ίδιο.

----------


## rep

burried-via-printed-circuit-board-concepts.jpg
Μια σχετική εικόνα για να καταλάβουν όσοι δεν γνωριζουν την έννοια multilayer.

----------


## soler

> Η γραμμή είναι τόσο λεπτή που είναι αδύνατον να κολλήσει και να κρατήσει.αν έφυγε το pab θα έχει μείνει ένα μικρό κομμάτι από την via από κάτω και αν είσαι τυχερος θα περνά η γραμμη ακριβος απο κατω.αν κολλήσεις κατευθείαν επάνω του θα σπάσει πολύ γρήγορα.αν βγάλεις μικροκαλωδιο και κολλήσεις ποιο έξω το ίδιο.



Δεν είπα πως θα γίνει αθάνατο αλλά σαν επισκευή μπορεί να γίνει. Τώρα το ποσό θα κρατήσει είναι άλλο θέμα αν και αν γίνει σωστα Δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## leosedf

To σωστό είναι όπως το έκανε ο κατασκευαστής, από τη στιγμή που μπαίνουν καλωδιάκια πάει η αντοχή σε δονήσεις κλπ.

----------


## soler

> To σωστό είναι όπως το έκανε ο κατασκευαστής, από τη στιγμή που μπαίνουν καλωδιάκια πάει η αντοχή σε δονήσεις κλπ.



Δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω! Αν πάρουμε όμως το παραπάνω σαν δόγμα, μήπως δεν θα πρέπει εν τέλει να γίνονται επισκευές?

----------


## kikosn

Εγώ το μόνο που ζητάω είναι (όπως λέει και ο τίτλος του άρθρου) *βοήθεια με την ανάγνωση του schematic*.
1. Το κινητό είναι για πέταμα χωρίς SIM οπότε θα παίξω μαζί του για να μάθω (και θα το κάνω να δουλέψει στην τελική).
2. Προφανώς δεν υπάρχουν pads στην sim αλλά υπάρχουν τα σημεία στήριξης της βάσης της οπότε στερεώνεται μια χαρά.
3. Ναι, κολλάω με μικροσκόπιο και έχω ξανακολλήσει καλώδιο(γέφυρα) σε SMD 0603.
4. Δεν ρώτησα για ξυσίματα πάνω στην PCB. Οι γέφυρες θα γίνουν πάνω σε *SMD.*
5. Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός.
6. Το Ν2700 δεν υπάρχει ούτε τα pads του, οπότε αναγκαστικά το παρακάμπτω.

Το μόνο που θέλω να μάθω είναι:
Το *GPIO 57 (C6)* του *4800* είναι πάνω στην γραμμή *VREG_L6_IO;;;
**Αν ΝΑΙ*, πως θα ξέρω σε ποια πλευρά των *SMD* *R3200 (3)* ή *SMD* *R2707 (4)* πρέπει να κολλήσω την γέφυρα;;;

Υγ. Αν κάποιος σε ρωτάει πχ πως να αλλάξει μια πρίζα, μπορείς να του πεις *α*.μην το κάνεις αν δεν ξέρεις, είναι επικίνδυνο *β*. Είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος; *γ*. Πρέπει να ρίξεις τον γενικό πρώτα και άλλα 100 πράγματα, *αλλά στο τέλος απάντησε του και αυτό που σε ρωτάει, βοήθησε τον*. Εκτός και αν δεν ξέρεις και εσύ.  :Smile: 
2016-06-16 (1).jpg2016-06-16 (2).jpg

----------


## leosedf

Pull up resistors είναι οι συγκεκριμένες αντιστάσεις, Θα το βάλεις στην 3200 ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ VREG. Από την κάτω.


Μη συγκρίνεις ηλεκτρολογικά με αυτό, δεν έχει καμία σχέση.

----------


## rep

τζαμπα χασαμε τοσο χρονο βραδιατικα χθες.....ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ απο την πλακετα σου να δουμε σε τι κατασταση ειναι.θες βοηθεια 'η οχι?και αν εχει to service manual που εχεις εκτος απο σχηματικο ανεβασε και τα pcb.

----------


## rep

η αναγνωση ενος σχηματικου μονη της ειναι σαν την θεωρια της δημιουργιας του συμπαντος. απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για κάποιον που κανει την επισκευη ειναι να εχει τα thn εικονα toy pcb kai apo to s/m .

----------


## soler

Να κάνω και μια άλλη ερώτηση?
Το κινητό πως έφτασε στην κατάσταση αυτή?
Γιατί πήγε κάποιος να αντικαταστησει το sim tray και πριν από αυτό τι είχε συμβεί στη συσκευή?

Ρωτώ γιατί υπάρχει και μια σοβαρή πιθανότητα εάν το τηλέφωνο δεν έβλεπε τη σιμ να μην έχει σχέση με το tray και να παιδεύεσαι τσάμπα.. Βέβαια αν το κάνεις για το project ενδεχομένως να μην σε νοιάζει και πολύ επομένως fair enough!

----------


## rep

η ουσια ολων αυτων ειναι η παρακατω προταση.....Το Ν2700 δεν υπάρχει ούτε τα pads του, οπότε αναγκαστικά το παρακάμπτω.αν δεν υπαρχει το n2700 κανεις κατι με την εικονα που ανεβασα αν δεν υπαρχουν και τα pad αστα να πανε....

----------


## toni31

1. Με την ίδια λογική που λες για C6,M4,N4,P3,P5=VREG_L6_IO τότε δες μήπως VREG_L6_IO= VREG_L22_SIM αν ισχύει. 

  2. Επίσης γράφει ότι B7=GND  τότε C2(Χ2700)=GND?

  3. Πες ότι βρήκες τα C6&B7 το Α4 που θα το βάλεις χωρίς το Ν2700?

  Νομίζω ότι το παιχνίδι είναι χαμένο από τα αποδυτήρια.

----------

